# Matthews q2 with case $300



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

Awesome setup....just got a new bow so I don't need this one.
Derek
801.643.8102


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

bamacpl said:


> View attachment 61745
> 
> Awesome setup....just got a new bow so I don't need this one.
> Derek
> 801.643.8102


What bow did you get?


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

Switchback


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

Q2 is sold


----------

